# Romeo (lots of pictures)



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I lost my little angel at around 3 AM last night. He was three years old and appeared to have gone in his sleep. This is the second loss in two weeks...the whole world is just upsetting right now.

Romeo was an amazing rat, a therapy animal who loved his job and did it well and without fail. He saved my life, gave me love and a reason to keep going after the death of my best friend. He was an angel.

I don't even have words for how I feel, so I'll post some pictures of him, starting from when he was young up until he died.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Kinsey


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

He looks very old...how old was he when he passed?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost him He looks like a lovely rat.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Very sorry to hear, from the pictures it looks like he was a great friend.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember the picture of him with the stuffed Santa. He looked so handsome and vivacious even for his age. 
I'm very sorry to hear of his passing ♥hugs♥
He was obviously so loved by you and he must have had an amazing and full life.

This is one of my favorite quotes on loss, it's meant for dogs but I believe it goes double for rats..._ "I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?" ~_Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He turned three at the beginning of April.

Thank you all for your kind words- his loss is one of the hardest in a long time, I was very attached to him.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry Kinsey. He sounded like a great friend. I'm sure he had a great life and home.


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Stay strong!


----------

